# Week of February 2nd, storm speculation



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

Or at least storm hopefulness.  Looks like something might come together for midweek.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 29, 2014)

In

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 29, 2014)

It's been in the forecast since last week.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 29, 2014)

Let's hope


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope something comes together next week.  I just want some decent precipitation thrown sugarloafs direction!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 29, 2014)

Henry Margusity, Accuweather
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/meteomadness/a-february-to-remember-1/22680428



> Even this weekend, the storm, although weak, can produce snow up to 6-8 inches in the swath shown on the map below. Following that storm, we have another next week that may produce 12-16 inches of snow because thunderstorms get involved.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2014)

I really like that report....Nice Swath too

We need it bad....think Snow !


----------



## Tin (Jan 29, 2014)

The title is "A February to Remember". Hopefully I will be using up some sick days I have been saving....and that tax return will help lol.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

This should be a real popular thread next week for all of us heading up to NW Maine


----------



## Madroch (Jan 29, 2014)

Be in NVT (sb/mrg/stowe) from 2/5 to 2/9-  would love to have some freshies or maybe get castle rock at the bush open.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 29, 2014)

Great...

Probably the only time I can't skip out of work all winter.

*shakes angry fist*


But, we need the snow, so whenever it falls is a damned good thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> This should be a real popular thread next week for all of us heading up to NW Maine



Yup, Sugarloaf posted this panoramic photo on facebook today. It was a nice photo, but mainly all the exposed rocks on the snowfields are what stuck out to me.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, Sugarloaf posted this panoramic photo on facebook today. It was a nice photo, but mainly all the exposed rocks on the snowfields are what stuck out to me.



I was there this past Sat...I can vouch for that....snowfields looked liked wind blown rock piles.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2014)

Might as well post some actual data up in here given it's favorable (i.e. below average cold plus above average precipitation = good thing).


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sugarbush/9day/top


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

GFS has something in mind for Sunday


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

So does NAM.  True, it's light years away


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2014)

http://freeskier.com/stories/snow-forecast-heavy-snowfall-across-country
[h=2]The Northeast[/h] One ski area will stand out from the rest in the Northeast, at least for the  beginning of the week. New York’s Dry Hill Ski Area is projected to receive 11  to 18 inches of snow from Tuesday through Wednesday night, meaning a  _deep_ powder day for Thursday. From there, more snow will move into the  area on Saturday, with the highest projections going to Peek’n Peak Resort (four  to eight inches), Plattekill Mountain (three to seven inches), and Greek Peak  (three to seven inches).
 In New  England, a Clipper system (a fast moving low pressure system moving in from  Canada) should move into the area Saturday morning, with northern resorts in  Vermont like Jay Peak, Mad River Glen, and Stowe receiving two to four inches  throughout the day, and southern resorts like Magic Mountain, Mount Snow, and  Stratton getting three to five inches.
 The snow will reach New Hampshire later on Saturday, bringing three to seven  inches of snow to Attitash, Black Mountain, and Cranmore and four to eight  inches to Cannon Mountain and Loon Mountain. In Maine, the snow will begin  Saturday night, bringing three to seven inches to Hermon Mountain, Shawnee Peak,  and Sugarloaf, and three to five inches to Sunday River, and Saddleback.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting tele.  STill a week away..
these guys
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Magic-Mountain/9day/top
are targetting ~10" for Magic/Sugarbush/Whiteface Tuesday through Wednesday.
9" berk east and cannon
8: sugarloaf
6@ sundown before it changes to rain.\

we'll see....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's to hoping Sunday will be a good ski day


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2014)

With all 3 of the major models showing a rather large snowstorm in the 4th/5th timeframe, it's looking pretty solid that someone's going to get pounded with this thing. 

If it was only one or two models six days out, I wouldnt feel as good, but with all three showing a big one it's going to be game-on somewhere in the northeast.  Warm air could be a problem for the Poconos and/or the Catskills though, but above that it looks like rain/sleet shouldnt be an issue.  This will be fun to watch.


----------



## lerops (Jan 29, 2014)

Music to my ears!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see the snow on the ground!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

Stowed snow please.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

What Scotty said


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

Do I have your attention yet?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What Scotty said



You mean, what did he say?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You mean, what did he say?



I be at Stowe a week from today and hopefully this becomes epic trip next week because if this possible snow.:beer::beer:


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 29, 2014)

I was thinking of doing a Catskills overnighter in mid February but if New England gets pounded in the next few weeks I
be willing to drive. 

Put the snow in the mountains, not the beach!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 29, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I be at Stowe a week from today and hopefully this becomes epic trip next week because if this possible snow.:beer::beer:



So will I.....


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2014)

billski said:


> Do I have your attention yet?



Yes why does that heavy snow band stop just around southern NH ??


----------



## tomcat (Jan 30, 2014)

Maine certainly needs it.  I'm sure Sugarloaf isn't much better than where I live but we had 7 inches of snow all of January with no more than 2 at a shot.   At least one of those was so windy I doubt it stuck around too long.  Hopefully the last half of the season makes up for it.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 30, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes why does that heavy snow band stop just around southern NH ??



Because, judging by this map, the NWS is using MS Paint to make their forecasts now and it's easier to draw straight lines.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Because, judging by this map, the NWS is using MS Paint to make their forecasts now and it's easier to draw straight lines.



Yea that is pretty amateurish. You would think they could do a little better.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes why does that heavy snow band stop just around southern NH ??



Because it stops at Day 7.  The weather is tracking to the northeast.  The area to the east of "that line" will not experience the leading edge of the weather until Day 8.  The charts over the next two days will tell.  Forecasts out 7 days are a crapshoot anyways.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 30, 2014)

Matt Noyes just posted a pic of the Euro 240 hr snowfall accumulation and it has all New England in the 24" range.  Yes please!


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> Matt Noyes just posted a pic of the Euro 240 hr snowfall accumulation and it has all New England in the 24" range.  Yes please!


He's really sticking his neck out.  Could be a career-limiting-move if he's wrong.  Guess I'd better make lodging reservations now!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunday's storm is really looking like it is going to cut west. Meaning mixed precip for a lot of us  . After all this deep freeze we get a shit storm. Figures. It shouldn't get cold enough to melt anything, but it should pack in some of the fluff out there and prepare us for whatever is coming Wednesday. Although that Wednesday storm will probably miss the NEK :roll: (still only 3.5" at my stake).


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 30, 2014)

billski said:


> He's really sticking his neck out.  Could be a career-limiting-move if he's wrong.  Guess I'd better make lodging reservations now!



He's not stating that we're getting that.  Just says the atmosphere is moisture loading right now and we could get some decent storms because of it.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2014)

billski said:


> He's really sticking his neck out.  Could be a career-limiting-move if he's wrong.  Guess I'd better make lodging reservations now!



Yeah.  The euro has not been very good this year.  I think caution should taken on a snow forecast in that range.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Jan 30, 2014)

Can we ever just get some good news. I think the NEK is in a historic snowstorm drought,. I would be interested to know if there has ever been as prolonged period of such few major storms, as has happened for the past three years in the north country.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Because, judging by this map, the NWS is using MS Paint to make their forecasts now and it's easier to draw straight lines.



I'm come to the conclusion that NWS is really horrible for many weather-related things.   A little more effort please, ya know.



moguler6 said:


> *Matt Noyes just posted a pic of the Euro 240 hr snowfall accumulation and it has all New England in the 24" range.*  Yes please!



Unless he added some serious caveats, that's extremely misleading/irresponsible.  

That energy isnt even close to making landfall on the west coast yet.  It's promising that all the models are showing some sort of large disturbance around Febuary 9th, but to post blizzard maps is a bit much. 

 IMO, what's happening in the digital age is that people fear that if they dont just "go" with something, they're left behind in terms of marketing themselves.  People have been posting maps showing 20" and 30" inches for the northeast for Feb 9, and it gets people who dont know any better (i.e. most people) all "canned goods and bottled h2o" crazy excited, but the fact is there's much that could wrong in the next 10 days to torpedo that storm or make the 35" totals more like 3.5".


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm come to the conclusion that NWS is really horrible for many weather-related things.   A little more effort please, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he does side work for Costco and BJ's


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Can we ever just get some good news.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Unless he added some serious caveats, that's extremely misleading/irresponsible.
> 
> That energy isnt even close to making landfall on the west coast yet. It's promising that all the models are showing some sort of large disturbance around Febuary 9th, but to post blizzard maps is a bit much.
> 
> IMO, what's happening in the digital age is that people fear that if they dont just "go" with something, they're left behind in terms of marketing themselves. People have been posting maps showing 20" and 30" inches for the northeast for Feb 9, and it gets people who dont know any better (i.e. most people) all "canned goods and bottled h2o" crazy excited, but the fact is there's much that could wrong in the next 10 days to torpedo that storm or make the 35" totals more like 3.5".




Of all the mets that I generally follow, he's one of the more conservative, so I'm sure he put up disclaimers galore.


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2014)

Second half of winter is calling for more significant snow events and cold temps to stick around!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## podunk77 (Jan 30, 2014)

The video version of Matt's current NECN forecast includes a lot of caveats... he's basically talking about a pattern change over the next 10 days that brings with it more moisture than we've had for a while, and so if the temps stay cold enough we're more likely to get snow than we've been for a while.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> (still only 3.5" at my stake).



What's the elevation your stake?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Can we ever just get some good news. I think the NEK is in a historic snowstorm drought,. I would be interested to know if there has ever been as prolonged period of such few major storms, as has happened for the past three years in the north country.



The thing is over the last three years it has JUST been the central NEK (and the NW part of NH) in this weird snow hole. To be fair to mother nature, St Johnsbury did have a few near record snow fall years in the late '00s. Now I think we may be seeing the averaging out of those years. But this snow drought is getting a bit ridiculous


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> What's the elevation your stake?


Roughly 1000'


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm just hoping sugarloaf gets in the game a little more for the 2/5 system.  I think they will do ok this weekend maybe a few inches of paste.  If they can manage 10 inches by the summit I would be happy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Roughly 1000'



Thanks!


----------



## skiberg (Jan 30, 2014)

I think there have been only like 1 or 2 storms of more than 6 inches of snow in like the past 1000 days in the NEK. That as to be some sort of historical record.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I think there have been only like 1 or 2 storms of more than 6 inches of snow in like the past 1000 days in the NEK. That as to be some sort of historical record.



I'll have to see if the dudes at the Fairbanks Museum can dig up that stat.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

Let's see 1000 days would go back to... 
January 31, 2014 to Jan 30, 2013 = 365 days... then to January 28, 2012 (leap year) = 730 days Back to the beginning of November 2011 = 820 days. 1000 days goes back into late winter of the 2010-11 season so I might avoid that.

My question to the Fairbanks guys would be: "Since the beginning of November 2011 (roughly 820 days ago) how many snowfall events over 6" has the Fairbanks Museum recorded?" My estimate would be 6 with only 2 over 1 ft.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'm just hoping sugarloaf gets in the game a little more for the 2/5 system.  I think they will do ok this weekend maybe a few inches of paste.  If they can manage 10 inches by the summit I would be happy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



A nice coating for the rocks and stumps in the woods this weekend and then a big dump next week would be ideal. Going to have to go burn something ski related to appease the snow gods ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Roughly 1000'



Not to rub salt in the wounds, but in west/central NJ I live at the bottom of a valley at only 200' and I have nearly twice that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2014)

1-3 feet next week? Again, I'll believe it when I ski it!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not to rub salt in the wounds, but in west/central NJ I live at the bottom of a valley at only 200' and I have nearly twice that.



At this point, I think I've become desensitized to that kind of information. How many 20"+ snowfalls have there been between NJ and S NE over the last three winters? Whatever number you come up with it is still more than here.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


>



Uhhhh, Tim... Try not packing down all of the snow in front of the stake? I wonder if the sharp decrease on the snowdepth chart today is was caused by him packing down the snow in front of the stake. It definitely wasn't due to a thaw this week.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 30, 2014)

Check with Fairbanks, but my recollection was prior to the little bit of snow we had in late winter last year NEK had gone 700 days without recording a 6 inch snow event. I don't think we have had more than a couple since late February last year over 6 inches, that's how I came up with the 100 days. In any event whether its 2 events or 6 its staggering.


----------



## MattMc (Jan 30, 2014)

We're due!


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 30, 2014)

Bernie at Accuweather is saying this one could track west of New England bringing "significant" icing to Northern N.E. He is all over another storm weekend of 2/8. He seems a bit dramatic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> 1-3 feet next week? Again, I'll believe it when I ski it!



A foot is absolutely possible for sure, maybe two, who knows.  Three feet?  Hate to say it, but I sure hope Tim Kelley's ebullient snowptimism this season doesn't have anything to do with him now working with the ski industry.  I didnt know who he was until I joined this board, but I realize he's a popular met if you live up in NE and his forecasts are enjoyable.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 30, 2014)

"significant" icing would be a killer for the Sugarloaf trip.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunday system could be a nice start.  2-4 inches maybe more...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Sunday system could be a nice start.  2-4 inches maybe more...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



For very far northern ski resorts. It's looking like 40 and light rain here.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

Updated for today.  You feeling a little better about the artistic efforts?



billski said:


> Do I have your attention yet?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 30, 2014)

Can you say Miller B?

(Well this is more of an SWFE, but it becomes a weak Miller B towards the end. That late developing secondary low saves our a$$)


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now 2/7-2/9 is looking promising on several models!  Long ways out but something to keep an eye on....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Now 2/7-2/9 is looking promising on several models!  Long ways out but something to keep an eye on....



Its been on all 3 major models for a few days now.  The odds are something is going to happen somewhere.  But just where and just how big is the million dollar question.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 31, 2014)

tomcat said:


> Maine certainly needs it.  I'm sure Sugarloaf isn't much better than where I live but we had 7 inches of snow all of January with no more than 2 at a shot.   At least one of those was so windy I doubt it stuck around too long.  Hopefully the last half of the season makes up for it.



I'd love to send you the 15" of snow we got here at the beach last week. That storm cost me $200 in lost revenue.  Plus, this past Tuesday night, south of here got 5" and I got 2" here. What a waste.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 31, 2014)

billski said:


> Updated for today.  You feeling a little better about the artistic efforts?



Well that looks Great…..yes love the extra detail in the heavy snow zone !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Sunday system could be a nice start.  2-4 inches maybe more...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Forecast for the Catskills for Sunday saids rain but not much what you guys think?


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 31, 2014)

What about this weekend?  Specifically Sunday.  It looks like it is going to be a mix with immature snow all the way up to Franconia.  Really?!  Another cold spell snapped with rain in the mountains?!?!  All those Super Bowl lift tickets deals just to ski in r*in.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 31, 2014)

Not 5' like the video but I'm getting excited for next week...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is what NOAA is saying about this weekend at 3550 at Killington: Not great but not a washout



Saturday  A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly after 11am.  Cloudy, with a high  near 27. Wind chill values as low as -4. Windy, with a southwest wind 13  to 18 mph increasing to 21 to 26 mph in the afternoon.  New snow  accumulation of less than one inch possible.
Saturday Night  Snow and sleet likely, becoming all sleet after midnight.  Cloudy, with  a low around 18. Breezy, with a south wind 20 to 23 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 70%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one  inch possible.
Sunday A  slight chance of snow showers before 1pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a high  near 26. South wind 15 to 17 mph becoming west in the afternoon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

*GFS for Sunday* (which is what the US government forecasts go on) the rain/snow line bisects Vermont almost in half, on a diagonal line from SW to NE (i.e. / ).

*NAM for Sunday* has Vermont completely in rain on Saturday night, then completely below 32 by Sunday morning at 6am, with snow also at that time probably till late morning.

*Canadian for Sunday* is VERY similar to the GFS, r/s cuts through Vermont on same SW to NE line, but a bit further south.

Is there snow on the ground in Vermont right now everything (i.e. places other than ski resorts)?  The models dont take into account cold air damning so hopefully that r/s line will be a touch lower than depicted.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 31, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Forecast for the Catskills for Sunday saids rain but not much what you guys think?



I think I'm glad I went yesterday. Everything I looked at this past week predicted warmer and wetter starting this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I think I'm glad I went yesterday. Everything I looked at this past week predicted warmer and wetter starting this weekend.



I know I just hopefully it not to much rai%. I ski anyway always go on Superbowl Sunday some where. Plus finally will get to meet Jim from here look foward to that to


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *GFS for Sunday* (which is what the US government forecasts go on) the rain/snow line bisects Vermont almost in half, on a diagonal line from SW to NE (i.e. / ).
> 
> *NAM for Sunday* has Vermont completely in rain on Saturday night, then completely below 32 by Sunday morning at 6am, with snow also at that time probably till late morning.
> 
> ...



There is snow on the ground all along Rt 11 and on 7 south from there but not tons.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 31, 2014)

Jay Peak is the nice 6-8 inches sweet spot.  NIce skiing on Sunday and a nice prelude of bigger things to come next week (hopefully).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Jay Peak is the nice 6-8 inches sweet spot.  NIce skiing on Sunday and a nice prelude of bigger things to come next week (hopefully).



Wildcat is also in line to get some much needed help.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2014)

For this weekend, It's all going to be about elevation.
At JP, it's never going to get above freezing from the base on up.  anticipated they will see 5"

At MRG on Sat. night, for about six hours it will be above freezing at the base stay below freezing from mid mountain upward.  Suggests a mix during this period.    1.6" anticipated

at Mt. snow, looking for the base to be above freezing for about 21 hours, and the summit above freezing for about 15 hours.  About 1/2" expected.  Go make snow cones.

Next week's storm will be measured in feet...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2014)

Next week's storm (Tuesday) is going to be an absolute beast. This thing is freaking loaded with moisture and when it hits, its going to be a massive front end thump of heavy snow. Once that 5-6 hour thump passes (We may very well get a foot plus in that thump) SNE will switch to light rain and ice while they dryslot while Ski country will continue to crank snow, albeit lighter. 

This is a classic SWFE, 07-08 had a ton of storms like this, and they came in fast and furious before everyone dryslotted. On average everywhere got 8-12 regionwide, and I don't see how this one will be any different, except for one wrinkle. This time it looks like the dryslot will miss to our south, and while the northern ski areas may lose some of the ferocity in the thump, they will stay all snow and not flip to zr and dryslot. When you take the thumper/dryslot and the lighter snows to the north into account. All of New England north of the pike should get a uniform 8-12.

SWFE's are known for their thump and their massive dryslot and ice on the backside. This time, we may be all snow and if we aren't, the ice will seal in the base with a kiss.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2014)

Rule of thumb with these storms: The thump comes in sooner than you think, but the dryslot arrives faster than you want.

Here's what I mean (expect something similar. This is 12/16/07)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c0/Radar_loop_Dec_16_storm.gif


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 31, 2014)

billski said:


> For this weekend, It's all going to be about elevation.
> At JP, it's never going to get above freezing from the base on up.  anticipated they will see 5"
> 
> At MRG on Sat. night, for about six hours it will be above freezing at the base stay below freezing from mid mountain upward.  Suggests a mix during this period.    1.6" anticipated
> ...



Mansfield? I hope you are on target for next week's storm, I'd love to ski feet of snow on something besides a 500 ft hill in North Central NY this year. It has been great methadone for this addict, however.

 If Stowe gets 5" of heavy snow this weekend, then a bigger dump on top next week, things should be pretty schweet, fingers and toes crossed. You guys are definitely overdue, and I'm on vacation.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Mansfield? I hope you are on target for next week's storm, I'd love to ski feet of snow on something besides a 500 ft hill in North Central NY this year. It has been great methadone for this addict, however.
> 
> If Stowe gets 5" of heavy snow this weekend, then a bigger dump on top next week, things should be pretty schweet, fingers and toes crossed. You guys are definitely overdue, and I'm
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Vacation?  You ski like every day!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *Next week's storm (Tuesday) is going to be an absolute beast.* This *thing is freaking loaded with moisture and when it hits, its going to be a massive front end thump of heavy snow. *Once that 5-6 hour thump passes (*We may very well get a foot plus in that thump)* SNE will switch to light rain and ice while they dryslot while Ski country will continue to crank snow, albeit lighter.




What model are you looking at?   I dont see anything for Tuesday.



billski said:


> *For this weekend, It's all going to be about elevation.*
> At JP, it's never going to get above freezing from the base on up.  anticipated they will see 5"



I'd go with latitude even more over elevation given that the projected Rain/Snow line is being so dang far north.  But yeah, hopefully elevation will make that line "bogus" in a few places.

 But if I was traveling and could go anywhere, I probably wouldnt risk anything south of Stowe/Smuggs, and would hit Jay Peak if travel wasnt an option.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2014)

BG, I meant Wednesday


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Next week's storm (Tuesday) is going to be an absolute beast. This thing is freaking loaded with moisture and when it hits, its going to be a massive front end thump of heavy snow. Once that 5-6 hour thump passes (We may very well get a foot plus in that thump) SNE will switch to light rain and ice while they dryslot while Ski country will continue to crank snow, albeit lighter.
> 
> This is a classic SWFE, 07-08 had a ton of storms like this, and they came in fast and furious before everyone dryslotted. On average everywhere got 8-12 regionwide, and I don't see how this one will be any different, except for one wrinkle. This time it looks like the dryslot will miss to our south, and while the northern ski areas may lose some of the ferocity in the thump, they will stay all snow and not flip to zr and dryslot. When you take the thumper/dryslot and the lighter snows to the north into account. All of New England north of the pike should get a uniform 8-12.
> 
> SWFE's are known for their thump and their massive dryslot and ice on the backside. This time, we may be all snow and if we aren't, the ice will seal in the base with a kiss.



Wow! I just don't see it.  But admittedly I'm watching the marine models (for work) more than the mtn models (for fun). 

I'd bet ya a 12-pack on it but your version seems far enough out there that crack might be a better wager :O 

I don't know if I want you to be right or not. Would love the snow, but I need to get some work done offshore on Tuesday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

What the flippedy-freak?!!?!!??

  Now the Canadian has most of NJ getting something like 4" or 5" on Monday due to colder temps and a slightly better track (not that I'm complaining!).  We went snowshoeing the other night and my gf went xc-skiing after work yesterday.  This winter reminds me of when I lived in northern Vermont.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2014)

Funny

This winter reminds me of when I lived in Ohio one winter.  no bueno


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> BG, I meant Wednesday



Yeah, I think 7" is a sure thing up north as long as this one doesnt come in further south than expected.  Places like Catskills and Berks could get 9" or 10" if the temps stay cold enough and there's not mixing and/or rain.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Funny
> 
> This winter reminds me of when I lived in Ohio one winter.  no bueno



Or the winters I spent in Iowa while I was in college. :-?


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Wow! I just don't see it.  But admittedly I'm watching the marine models (for work) more than the mtn models (for fun).
> 
> I don't know if I want you to be right or not. Would love the snow, but I need to get some work done offshore on Tuesday.



Interesting, if you don't mind my asking. What do you do for work?  

So even at 2/3 days, out this Mondays event is still anybody guess? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> So e*ven at 2/3 days, out this Mondays event is still anybody guess? *



It seems with to me that with snowstorms MOST of them are somewhat anybodies guess 3 days out, at least to the extend they just about all have some surprise in store. 

 The models arent good enough for perfect precision.  Look how commonly even 1 day out a model says X-area will be the bullseye, then the next day "X-area plus 60 miles from there" wound up being the bullseye (I'm sure you've seen this happen with central Vermont or central New Hampshire or vice-versa). How about the Philly/south Jersey surprise last month when that area was supposed to get 1 to 3 inches, and they wound up with 10 to 14?  Granted that's a dramatic example, but point is, the models are hardly infallible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Interesting, if you don't mind my asking. What do you do for work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I think he sells MJ lol.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 1, 2014)

That's, ^ not cool Scotty. I am legitimately interested in what Cannonball is doing offshore this time of year. My guess is Cod fishing.   So much weed is grown in closets & basements I hardly think there's a need for the Smugglers Blues. Besides it would be really difficult to pull of a mission of this type this time of year without the recreational boating traffic. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Interesting, if you don't mind my asking. What do you do for work?



Marine ecology. We have a long-term monitoring program in Mass Bay and go out year round.  February is always the toughest. 



Scotty said:


> I think he sells MJ lol.



Well I ain't getting rich doing science.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Marine ecology. We have a long-term monitoring program in Mass Bay and go out year round.  February is always the toughest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I ain't getting rich doing science.



Cool. I know ice has been a problem in NY Harbor this season. Have to imagine it's only worse in your neck of the woods? 


I admire your work Cannonball and the DEC backlash bumper sticker always bothers me... 
Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, although looking at enough of a warm up next few days to clear things out


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> the models are hardly infallible.



I don't know anything much about meteorology, but I wonder if the media forecasters are getting too wrapped around the models and not "getting outdoors" enough.  There is also a propensity to over-analyze things.   Having said all that, the snow season is too short for us not to keep our skis at the ready and hope for the best.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> That's, ^ not cool Scotty. I am legitimately interested in what Cannonball is doing offshore this time of year. My guess is Cod fishing.   So much weed is grown in closets & basements I hardly think there's a need for the Smugglers Blues. Besides it would be really difficult to pull of a mission of this type this time of year without the recreational boating traffic.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I sorry for anyone who took that the wrong way. If he did I wouldn't post that and I probably be at Cannon a lot.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 1, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I sorry for anyone who took that the wrong way. If he did I wouldn't post that and I probably be at Cannon a lot.



Not a big deal Scotty. I just think you should probably keep that stuff in that other thread your so fond of...  lol 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, well I have to be in Texas the whole week of the 12th.   So I'm going to see what I can get next week...


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 1, 2014)

Storm for Wednesday packs a nice front end thump per the GFS.  Combined with tonight's snow maybe sugarloaf can open some of Brackett for us next weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Storm for Wednesday packs a nice front end thump per the GFS.  Combined with tonight's snow maybe sugarloaf can open some of Brackett for us next weekend.



Starting to hear mention of a storm next Sat too ....


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Starting to hear mention of a storm next Sat too ....



time to prep the heavy equipment...


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 1, 2014)

Storm on Saturday night/Sunday is far away but it is on several models. Not going to lie I've checked into the availability of a bed at the Stratton Motel Sunday night if I can't make the drive home! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Storm on Saturday night/Sunday is far away but it is on several models. Not going to lie I've checked into the availability of a bed at the Stratton Motel Sunday night if I can't make the drive home!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


  Beat you to the punch.  I'm convinced I won't be able to get home!   Pre-stage planning in process.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2014)

Coming down nicely now in northern VT. If this keeps up the whole night, it'll definitely over perform.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Coming down nicely now in northern VT. If this keeps up the whole night, it'll definitely over perform.


  You'll have a nice morning!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

http://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=QUE


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

billski said:


> *the snow season is too short for us not to keep our skis at the ready and hope for the best.*



Amen.




Scotty said:


> *I sorry for anyone who took that the wrong way.* If he did I wouldn't post that and I probably be at Cannon a lot.



Given that ~15% of your posts involve marijuana, I didnt take it the wrong way.



St. Bear said:


> *Coming down nicely now in northern VT. If this keeps up the whole night, it'll definitely over perform.*



Let us know the total, I'd like to know how good/bad my guesstimate was.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Let us know the total, I'd like to know how good/bad my guesstimate was.



Off to a very strong start, 2 inches+in 3hours and it's only the beginning.  The winds are howling at 2000'.   God I love winter !


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What the flippedy-freak?!!?!!??
> 
> Now the Canadian has most of NJ getting something like 4" or 5" on Monday due to colder temps and a slightly better track (not that I'm complaining!).


Is that for real?

I just noticed wunderground.com must have used the Canadian model! Because it's now showing those 4/5" snow for Monday from mid-day on.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah another USELESS southern storm. This is getting old. 

TWC, Accuweather and NOAA are all predicting at least a few inches on Monday so it has to be more than the Canadian model predicting this.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yeah another USELESS southern storm. This is getting old.


Worse than useless! It messes up the road for the commute!!!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 1, 2014)

Things are looking at LOT better for Wed..Snow up north and rain down here on the coast. That's more like it!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 1, 2014)

abc said:


> Worse than useless! It messes up the road for the commute!!!



Exactly. It wreak havoc on people's work and does NOTHING for those of us that want to ski in it!


----------



## skifree (Feb 1, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Off to a very strong start, 2 inches+in 3hours and it's only the beginning.  The winds are howling at 2000'.   God I love winter !


I just got a tingle


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Exactly. It wreak havoc on people's work and does NOTHING for those of us that want to ski in it!


  So everyone  bitches.  Worst of the worst.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

Some serious dumpage going on right now in Central and Northern VT.  Good for them!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 1, 2014)

Snowing hard into western maine. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

Verbatim this is all snow for the Catskills.....r/s line never gets that far north.  < 80 hours out this can likely be taken seriously now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

Canuck further south with it though.  Still some snow for mountains though.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

This thing really went south. Watched totals in southern VT go from 10-14" and rain at the coast on Thursday  go to 5-8" from Killington down to Yawgoo. Hopefully next weekend is the big one. Anything helps though.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> This thing really went south. Watched totals in southern VT go from 10-14" and rain at the coast on Thursday  go to 5-8" from Killington down to Yawgoo. Hopefully next weekend is the big one. Anything helps though.



It's going to tick back north. Just watch.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

If it does I'll be in the woods at Stratton Wednesday.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

If it doesn't move north, I'll eat crow.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 2, 2014)

Jay claims 4-6" today, which is very honest.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 2, 2014)

Coming out of Buckaroo Bonzai woods at Jay.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

*12z GFS* holds serve....Catskills/Berks are the winner with about 8"'ish inches verbatim at 10:1 (s.VT would pick up at least 5 or 6 inches too).

*12z Canadian* (the global one) starts out the same, but comes more north as the event continues.  Still 7 or 8 inches Cats/Berks, but also 7'ish or so for the bottom 1/2 of Vermont and 5'ish or so for central Vermont, but that's not taking into effect colder mountain temps/elevation so maybe a bit more if lucky.

*12z NAM *(now that we're only 3 days out, you might want to consider this too) is warmer, and MUCH farther north than Canadian or GFS and much wetter (like it always is), 8" Cats, 9" Berks, 9" or more for entire state of Vermont.


Anyway, keep in mind with the above I'm just telling you approximately verbatim model output, and snow totals are "good enough for government work", it's not like I'm plotting this in Excel or anything, plus this doesnt take into effect cold air damning from snowpack or elevation, so if anything, upside to my "inches" above is likely IF the storm pans out as modeled.


Net/net, the NAM is the outlier, so I'm assuming the GFS and Canadian will likely be more correct, and if so you'll find me at Plattekill next weekend!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Jay claims 4-6" today, which is very honest.



Stowe is also claiming 4"-5".


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is looking rainy for the Cats and tomorrow is nothing but another useless coastal storm that does no one any good but piss everyone off....BUT Wed 2/5 and the weekend are looking good up north! If this pans out I may head up to the Cats Thursday-Friday. Gotta go while the going is good because you never know when it might rain and all go away. 

Think


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *12z GFS* holds serve....Catskills/Berks are the winner with about 8"'ish inches verbatim at 10:1 (s.VT would pick up at least 5 or 6 inches too).
> 
> *12z Canadian* (the global one) starts out the same, but comes more north as the event continues.  Still 7 or 8 inches Cats/Berks, but also 7'ish or so for the bottom 1/2 of Vermont and 5'ish or so for central Vermont, but that's not taking into effect colder mountain temps/elevation so maybe a bit more if lucky.
> 
> ...



Another busted storm for the NEK :-?. However, the 4" dense inches last night was good. All the way up the 6.5 inches at the stake.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

I see a pretty uniform 6-10 for most of New England. 4-8 in NEK


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

Parts of NNE are gonna do just fine and might even exceed SNE totals if the mid level frontogenesis allows it. You worry warts are going to do very well. H7 and H5 deformation is up that way allowing for thermal packing and thus frontogenesis while down here it's a 6-8hr WAA thump with lighter snows on either side. the area from the SNE south coast to maybe Hartford or so are the ones that might see a pellet or two.

Also, there might be a 2-3 hr period where it absolutely rips as the tongue of the LLJ approaches from the SW.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 2, 2014)

> Another busted storm for the NEK . However, the 4" dense inches last night was good. All the way up the 6.5 inches at the stake.



Pictures of the stake please.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Another busted storm for the NEK :-?. However, *the 4" dense inches last night was good. All the way up the 6.5 inches at the stake*.



Sweet.  You'll be happy to know you're now ahead of NJ.  

We lost a lot of snow yesterday with the 44 temps, I dont think we have more than 2" now.  Though 3" to 6" is on the way tomorrow, we may retake the lead!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope it's in NNJ. We don't need any snow here at the coast. You can have it! But we are supposed to get 3-6". I told my friends that they were wasting their time washing their cars these past 2 days but they don't listen. I got my snow shovel out in any case. 

Here it's supposed to rain Wed but up north the forecast is for SNOW.  Let's hope that holds.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 2, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Jay claims 4-6" today, which is very honest.



I also noticed they did not use the usual inflation factor.   Relatively heavy snow at the base, more fluffy at the top.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

EURO inched north and is more amped

Good mid level deform snows in NNE as H5 and H7 close off.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> EURO inched north and is more amped
> 
> Good mid level deform snows in NNE as H5 and H7 close off.



Let's keep this trend up! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

GFS a tick north


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

BOX looks like they have a good handle on this.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2014)

Give me the front end thump of the NAM!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, look at the big fat deformation band the GFS sticks over VT. Just wow.



Congrats Stowe, MRG et.al

That band is going to linger for a while, in fact N.VT may be the last place in New England to shut off precip if that band forms as modeled.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2014)

Perfect soft snow today at Hunter.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> BOX looks like they have a good handle on this.
> View attachment 10766


They pulled it down, saying they want to focus on "one storm at a time".


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Parts of NNE are gonna do just fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZo



The met at Stowe doesn't think so...


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS a tick north


Wind 'er up.  I want to hear more ticks!


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 2, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Wow, look at the big fat deformation band the GFS sticks over VT. Just wow.
> 
> View attachment 10767
> 
> ...



Thats MONEY right there!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

billski said:


> They pulled it down, saying they want to focus on "one storm at a time".



I can 100% understand that Given recent events.

Because 99% of people don't understand how unreliable these models are outside of 4 or 5 days.  The amount of 8 and 10 day "map hysteria" is really getting ridiculous.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can 100% understand that Given recent events.
> 
> Because 99% of people don't understand how unreliable these models are outside of 4 or 5 days.  The amount of 8 and 10 day "map hysteria" is really getting ridiculous.



In essence, numerical weather models have zero skill (no better than random) past 7 days for precipitation, and little skill at 5 days (they are statistically better than random, but not by much).


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 2, 2014)

Let it storm!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

To give some idea of the unpredictability, regarding tomorrow, a snowfall that is going to START in just roughly SEVEN HOURS from now,  two days ago I was in the 1" to 3" zone, yesterday 2" to 4", this morning some stuck with that lower figure and some went 3" to 6", and now as of the late night NAM explosion some say 4" to 8".  

Moral of the story is, at a certain threshold this is as uncertain as Vegas putting odds on football games, and sometimes the Seahawks are going to win in a blowout.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 2, 2014)

> Perfect soft snow today at Hunter.



.SHORT TERM /6 AM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
-- Changed Discussion --
AS OF 945 PM EST...THE LATEST RAP13 AND 00Z/03 NAM12 CONTINUE TODEPICT A NORTHWARD TREND IN THE QPF ASSOCIATED WITH TOMORROW/S FASTMOVING IMPULSE. HAVE THEREFORE RAISED FORECAST SNOWFALL AMTS...TO1-3 INCHES ACROSS THE MID HUDSON VALLEY INTO NORTHERN LITCHFIELDCO...AND 2-4 INCHES FOR SOUTHERN LITCHFIELD CO. WILL HAVE TO WATCHTRENDS OVERNIGHT IN CASE THESE AMTS NEED TO BE ADJUSTED SLIGHTLYHIGHER AND/OR NORTHWARD. SOME LIGHT SNOW MAY REACH AS FAR NORTH ASCENTRAL/NORTHERN BERKSHIRE CO...AND PERHAPS EVEN SOUTHERNVT...WITH SOME VERY LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES POSSIBLY REACHING INTOSOUTHERN PORTIONS OF THE CAPITAL REGION.

AND it's supposed to snow all night on Tuesday and all day Wednesday.  
 If so, I will be going Thursday and Friday.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Winter Storm Watches just posted for a large area! Even into Dutchess County it says 6-12!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Now I'm in the 6" to 12" zone..... ROFL.  Well done NWS.  

And given there's >4" down already and the heavy stuff hasnt even started yet, I'm leaning on at least the 10" or so high side of that range.

NJ will take the lead over Vermont again! (for a few days)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, and MOST importantly.....

*The weather models were about ONE HUNDRED MILES WRONG on this one. * Which is a good thing.  Heaviest snow will be from where I am in NJ and north to at least NY border, but solid snow will reach all the way up into the Cats now.  

With today's storm, AND Wednesday's storm, the Cats could be RIDICULOUS good this weekend (That of course is assuming the models arent crazy-wrong with the midweek even as well).


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

Heavy wet snow coming down now in NYC.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

Even if you only get 6" out of this, it will improve the skiing tremendously.  It will be nice not to hear the scrape-scrape-skid at 11am on a ski day.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2014)

Boss sent an email out this morning telling us not to come into lab. We have a couple inches already in Piscataway and the roads look atrocious.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Boss sent an email out this morning telling us not to come into lab. We have a couple inches already in Piscataway and the roads look atrocious.


  Sounds like a ski day to me!


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


>


South again.  This is depressing.  The inches keep adding up but we're so far behind it's maddening.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> South again.  This is depressing.  The inches keep adding up but we're so far behind it's maddening.


Hey, you got yours yesterday!


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


> Hey, you got yours yesterday!



6 inches is nothing to write home about...  The biggest Jay Peak storm so far happened in November...


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> 6 inches is nothing to write home about...  The biggest Jay Peak storm so far happened in November...


  You guys are the "spoiled brats" of the northeast     Anything less than a foot or 4"/day and you're whining.  OK, let's let SoVT get the goods for a change!

/just fooling/well, sort of 8)/

(All I can say is Magic on Thursday is going to be orgasmatastic.)


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

BTW, I amp'd up my snow web pages, and included a lot more forecasts and model info
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/
models
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/models.html


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


> You guys are the "spoiled brats" of the northeast     Anything less than a foot or 4"/day and you're whining.  OK, let's let SoVT get the goods for a change!
> 
> /just fooling/well, sort of 8)/
> 
> (All I can say is Magic on Thursday is going to be orgasmatastic.)



I am going to have to take a personal day for this one!  I was thinking Cannon, but Magic I think will be the wiser choice


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I am going to have to take a personal day for this one!  I was thinking Cannon, but Magic I think will be the wiser choice



Im thinking mid week cannon will work for me, but deciding on wed or thurs.......


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

Still waiting on the Gray ME snow forecast


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


> You guys are the "spoiled brats" of the northeast     Anything less than a foot or 4"/day and you're whining.  OK, let's let SoVT get the goods for a change!
> 
> /just fooling/well, sort of 8)/
> 
> (All I can say is Magic on Thursday is going to be orgasmatastic.)



$15 for some pow is well worth a personal day in my mind


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Have fun this week. I'll be sitting this one out. I'm waiting on the big one coming next week.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> $15 for some pow is well worth a personal day in my mind



I don't think it 15 on a Powder day


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I don't think it 15 on a Powder day



Well then hopefully they open on Wednesday for a pow day. That way it would still be awesome and 15 on Thursday


----------



## BMac (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> $15 for some pow is well worth a personal day in my mind



I believe Magic charges full price if there is a Thursday powder day.  Still worth it though!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful morning down here as this storm is over-performing here in NNJ and hopefully in Pocono's as well where CBK is supposed to get 5".  I saw where BG said he lost a lot of snow yesterday but we didn't here and the Pocono's didn't either.  Bases (at least at Blue & CBK) are deep and surfaces are for the most part good.  Already a good year to be a Pocono skier.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Beautiful morning down here as this storm is over-performing here in NNJ and hopefully in Pocono's as well where CBK is supposed to get 5".  I saw where BG said he lost a lot of snow yesterday but we didn't here and the Pocono's didn't either.  Bases (at least at Blue & CBK) are deep and surfaces are for the most part good.  Already a good year to be a Pocono skier.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Looking at Bear Creek or Blue later today...Southern Lehigh county 7'' so far, looks like a few hrs left.
Takes me an hour and a half to dig out, can't leave with all the snow in the driveway or the neigbors drive on it and pack it down.
Bob


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this radar animation.  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

*FOR WEDNESDAY STORM

12z GFS *is out, brings brunt of Wednesday storm over New Jersey, then though CT, RI, and all of Mass.







*12z NAM* also brings brunt of Wednesday storm over New Jersey, but also over Catskills due to track, then through CT, RI, and all of MA, but also gets into Southern VT and Southern NH as it's a touch more north than GFS.






*12z Canuck* also brings brunt of Wednesday storm over New Jersey, but also over  Catskills and ALL of southern New York and ALL of southern New England, AND gets big good snowfall rates into 1/2 of VT and NH.  Much larger pcp system is why.







EDIT: Added Canadian info....last model to finalize.   Added model peak depictions.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *FOR WEDNESDAY STORM
> 
> 12z GFS *is out, brings brunt of Wednesday storm over New Jersey, then though CT, RI, and all of Mass.
> 
> ...



I hear Ppatty migth open this Wednesday for powder day. Hopefully you can go I be working. That ok because Thursday I be at Stowe, then Friday at Sadddleback then weekend of the loaf.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Marine ecology. We have a long-term monitoring program in Mass Bay and go out year round.  February is always the toughest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I ain't getting rich doing science.



Woods Hole Sea Grant I assume? I work with some of the NY SeaGrant folks in my capacity as a Councilor on NYs Marine Resources Advisory Council which advises NY DEC on issues concerning the NYS Marine District.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

Today on the Jersey Shore we have 5-8 inchs of very pretty-to-look-at, heavy, wet nuisance snow that isn't giving the mountains up north more than a few inches, if that. So I get to look at this some more before I go shovel it and hope that the roads are plowed for tomorrow's workday. I hate southern storms.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2014)

I doubt Rutgers closes tomorrow so I'll have to teach. Looks like we're getting hit several times this week though. Weekend is looking good. Might make Friday a personal day.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

Just booked a room and reserved two lift tickets for Hunter Thursday and Friday 

 

... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Tuesday night through
 Wednesday afternoon... 

 The National Weather Service in Albany has issued a Winter Storm
 Watch... which is in effect from late Tuesday night through
 Wednesday afternoon.

 * Locations... all of east central New York... southern Vermont... 
  western Massachusetts and northwest Connecticut.

 * Hazard types... heavy snow.

 * Snow accumulations... 6 to 12 inches of snow possible.

 * Maximum snowfall rates... one inch per hour.

 * Timing... late Tuesday night and Wednesday.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> I doubt Rutgers closes tomorrow so I'll have to teach. Looks like we're getting hit several times this week though. Weekend is looking good. Might make Friday a personal day.



Yep, they are closed today. I think my daughter should take a personal day Friday and head to Hunter.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2014)

Where's the middle finger emoticon... No powder days makes FTNEK a dull boy... :wink:


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 3, 2014)

NOAA BTV has gone up nicely!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yep, they are closed today. I think my daughter should take a personal day Friday and head to Hunter.



Seems perfect time to check out the hill in Roxbury Ny. Hunter is great if you snow all day virgin powder I would go to Roxury NY.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yep, they are closed today. I think my daughter should take a personal day Friday and head to Hunter.



Her justification is that several of the professors will be as well :wink:

Stopped here in Piscataway. Maybe 6-8 inches on the ground.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

It's Crotched time!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh, and MOST importantly.....
> 
> *The weather models were about ONE HUNDRED MILES WRONG on this one. * Which is a good thing.  Heaviest snow will be from where I am in NJ and north to at least NY border, but solid snow will reach all the way up into the Cats now.
> 
> With today's storm, AND Wednesday's storm, the Cats could be RIDICULOUS good this weekend (That of course is assuming the models arent crazy-wrong with the midweek even as well).



 It did indeed trend north. They got snow up into the Cats and (hopefully) are getting slammed Tuesday night-Wed. I'm taking a chance that this is the case. They got a winter storm watch up and I got the last room at the local B&B for a sweet price and two Hunter Mt lift tickets @ $41 each!

  Just hope the lift lines aren't too long..this is going to be too awesome for many to pass up, even midweek..Weekend should be awesome, esp with more in the forecast for Saturday and Sunday! 

323 PM EST MON FEB 3 2014

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TUESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

* LOCATIONS...ALL OF EAST CENTRAL NEW YORK...SOUTHERN VERMONT...
  WESTERN MASSACHUSETTS AND NORTHWEST CONNECTICUT.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW POSSIBLE...WITH 10
  TO 14 INCHES IN HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE EASTERN CATSKILLS...
  BERKSHIRES AND SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS.

* MAXIMUM SNOWFALL RATES...ONE INCH PER HOUR.

* TIMING...LATE TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

* IMPACTS...DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS POSSIBLE LATE TUESDAY
  NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY...ESPECIALLY THE WEDNESDAY MORNING
  COMMUTE...POSSIBLY INTO THE WEDNESDAY EVENING COMMUTE.

* VISIBILITIES...MAY DECREASE TO A HALF MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Her justification is that several of the professors will be as well :wink:
> 
> Stopped here in Piscataway. Maybe 6-8 inches on the ground.



:lol: Unfortunately she has to work too. She has Weds free so we've planned a day trip to Hunter first wed in March. That's the next time I'm off on a Wednesday so here is hoping this pattern continues thru February into March. 

 She's a responsible kid, unlike me.  Actually,I just lucked out as I'm always off Thursdays and Friday.

Last time I lucked out like this was Leap Day, Feb 29,2012, when it snowed all day that Wed and Thursday and I had off and quickly planned a trip to Gore. Tons of pow for that Thursday and Friday. Then it warmed up and rained that Saturday but I was already headed home.

Gotta go while the going is good!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 3, 2014)

Albany goes balls to the wall. Is that a 14-18 patch I see over the Mt Snow area?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 10799
> 
> Albany goes balls to the wall. Is that a 14-18 patch I see over the Mt Snow area?



dat microclimate


----------



## ss20 (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 10799
> 
> Albany goes balls to the wall. Is that a 14-18 patch I see over the Mt Snow area?



Sweet.  The 10-14 range is over the places where I get most of my days in.  Mohawk, Catamount, Jiminy, Buttery Nuts, and Mount Snow.  

I like this model 8).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Bastardi's kid's prediction for tomorrow night's storm.

Yeah, you'll find me in the Catskills all weekend if this prediction pans out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Bastardi's kid's prediction for tomorrow night's storm.
> 
> Yeah, you'll find me in the Catskills all weekend if this prediction pans out.



Roxury hill I assume. Check out Margetreviille hotel.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 10799
> 
> Albany goes balls to the wall. Is that a 14-18 patch I see over the Mt Snow area?



Yes!  To the east of reservoir is mount snow. Big swath of 14-18 near Woodford,  the mecca for snow in southern vermont.  Maybe the winner for this storm. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone feel like meeting up for some pow turns at Magic?


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone feel like meeting up for some pow turns at Magic?


You're thinking Thursday, right?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


> You're thinking Thursday, right?



Yup! You game?


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yup! You game?


I've got Wednesday off, so can't do Magic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Roxury hill I assume. *Check out Margetreviille hotel*.



The gf has family about 1h + 15 minutes from Platty, so we usually crash there when skiing both days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

00z NAM, GFS, and Canadian models *ALL* come in warmer for tomorrow night's snowstorm, Rain/Snow line jogs north.  

Catskills still quite safe if it verifies, Poconos gets screwed (as usual).


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2014)

billski said:


> View attachment 10802
> 
> View attachment 10803
> 
> View attachment 10804



Saddleback and Sugarloaf totals going up! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z NAM, GFS, and Canadian models *ALL* come in warmer for tomorrow night's snowstorm, Rain/Snow line jogs north.
> 
> Catskills still quite safe if it verifies, Poconos gets screwed (as usual).



Which is why I am going to the Catskills (among other reasons). Anywhere I go is a minimum 2 hours so why not do the extra hour for better skiing? 10-14" projected for Hunter? I'll take it! 

Hope things hold. We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z NAM, GFS, and Canadian models *ALL* come in warmer for tomorrow night's snowstorm, Rain/Snow line jogs north.
> 
> Catskills still quite safe if it verifies, Poconos gets screwed (as usual).



I love it, goes north and NWS ups the totals by 2-4" for RI, Cape, and SE Mass. I don't get it.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

*9am Tuesday*


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> View attachment 10808
> 
> View attachment 10809



Belleayre and Hunter look like the new front runners for this storm


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> View attachment 10810



Waterville and Cannon in the 6-8 area....Just need to decide on Wed or Thurs !


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Waterville and Cannon in the 6-8 area....Just need to decide on Wed or Thurs !


Driving on Wed. AM will be a b1+c# no matter how early you leave


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Been SWAMPED and dont have time to post due to monthly close, but everything looks slightly better this morning.  Storm looks more impressive in real life than modeled, and also "wetter", more energy, pcp shield etc.... expect folks to increase snow totals this morning (if they havent already)


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> Driving on Wed. AM will be a b1+c# no matter how early you leave



Crotched kind of day. 

This stuff will be great for Whaleback.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Been SWAMPED and dont have time to post due to monthly close,



Fuck the excuses.  We expect hourly reports.  Get your priorities straight.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

The storm is going to be great.  Models are converging.  8-12" for almost all of NE ski country although I've read some models are coming in warmer and southern areas could see a switch over to sleet.  Earlier in the week it looked like the loaf would get a couple of inches.  Now it looks like there is a chance for a decent amount of snow that far north.  Furthermore, a friend of mine who was at the Loaf on sunday said they had 6 inches recently.  Have fun at the summit everyone.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Fuck the excuses.  We expect hourly reports.  Get your priorities straight.



LMFAO! I can't wait. Calling for 6-12 here at Whaleback.


----------



## hammer (Feb 4, 2014)

soxfan2 said:


> LMFAO! I can't wait. Calling for 6-12 here at Whaleback.


How will that help the trail counts?  Have a few free passes to use thanks to AZ.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> How will that help the trail counts?  Have a few free passes to use thanks to AZ.



If we get 6 inches or more, everything should open up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Fuck the excuses.  We expect hourly reports.  Get your priorities straight.



Here's one met's prediction.....


----------



## bostonskigirl (Feb 4, 2014)

Going to Sugarloaf this weekend, and it will be my first time skiing this year. Hoping for lots of snow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

One thing to bear in mind, this came decently farther north than expected.  

Often the prior storm can have an impact on a next storm (trend/pattern), meaning, that perhaps the Sunday/Monday storm will likely come north from model expectations as well.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here's one met's prediction.....




I can be happy with B areas.....Looks good !!


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

Our Regional Director said in our morning meeting "Work from home tomorrow, we have 8-12" coming". Can't go back on that because the models say less. I will bring the laptop and work on the drive up north lol

I really agree with that model BG, I see a lot of 6-8" amounts. Maybe the usual suspects will get a bunch on the backside but southern VT and NH won't see 12"+ as predicted by some. I laughed when I saw 14-18" around Mountain Snow.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> One thing to bear in mind, this came decently farther north than expected.
> 
> Often the prior storm can have an impact on a next storm (trend/pattern), meaning, that perhaps the Sunday/Monday storm will likely come north from model expectations as well.



This is music to my ears.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are the forecast numbers, ranked by resort

Resorts                     Feb  5 Feb  6 Feb  7 TotalBase Depth Mount Snow11"2"0"                   13"                 24" Stratton Mountain11"2"0"                   13"                 32" Bromley Mountain9"1"0"                   10"                 32" Magic Mountain9"1"0"                   10"                 29" Okemo Mountain Resort8"1"0"                   9"                 28" Suicide Six8"1"0"                   9"                 20" Killington Resort7"1"0"                   8"                 24" Pico Mountain 7"1"0"                   8"                 12" Mad River Glen5"1"0"                   6"                 16" Sugarbush5"1"0"                   6"                 36" Bolton Valley4"1"0"                   5"                 24" Smugglers' Notch Resort4"1"0"                   5"                 40" Stowe Mountain Resort4"1"0"                   5"                 40" Q Burke Mountain Resorts4"1"0"                   5"                 18" Jay Peak3"0"0"                   3"                 40" 


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

*Folks, this thing is MUCH BIGGER than what the models expected.* 

The models basically called for a decent sized black lab, and a rottweiler is forming in the middle of the country

.  If you've been looking at model depictions of this storm over the last few days, this should be pretty obvious just by glancing at the below.






EDIT:  Okay, back to work, it's month-end close for heaven's sake, this is a terrible (wonderful) distraction.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5 Feb  6 Feb  7 TotalBase Depth Crotched Mountain11"2"0"                   13"                 28" Granite Gorge11"2"0"                   13"                 30" Mount Sunapee11"2"0"                   13"                 35" Pats Peak10"2"0"                   12"                 36" Gunstock9"2"0"                   11"                 28" Ragged Mountain Resort9"1"0"                   10"                 36" Whaleback Mountain8"1"0"                   9"                 36" King Pine8"2"0"                   10"                 30" Dartmouth Skiway7"1"0"                   8"                 30" Cranmore Mountain Resort7"2"0"                   9"                 34" Attitash6"1"0"                   7"                 30" Loon Mountain6"1"0"                   7"                 32" Waterville Valley6"1"0"                   7"                 24" Black Mountain5"1"0"                   6"                 36" Bretton Woods5"1"0"                   6"                 36" Wildcat Mountain5"1"0"                   6"                 32" Cannon Mountain5"1"0"                   6"                 45"  


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5 Feb  6 Feb  7 TotalBase Depth Shawnee Peak7"2"0"                   9"                 34" Camden Snow Bowl7"2"0"                   9"                 12" Lost Valley6"2"0"                   8"                 23" Mt. Abram Ski Resort5"1"0"                   6"                 28" Sunday River5"1"0"                   6"                 36" New Hermon Mountain4"2"0"                   6"                 36" Saddleback Inc.3"1"0"                   4"                 42" Sugarloaf3"1"0"                   4"                 26" Mt. Jefferson2"1"0"                   3"                 10" Big Squaw Mountain Ski Resort2"0"0"                   2"                 10" 


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

These SNE base depths are killers!


Resorts                     Feb  5 Feb  6 Feb  7 TotalBase Depth Berkshire East12"1"0"                   13"                 36" Bousquet Ski Area12"1"0"                   13"                 18" Bradford Ski Area12"2"0"                   14"                 42" Jiminy Peak12"1"0"                   13"                 56" Blandford Ski Area11"1"0"                   12"                 23" Otis Ridge Ski Area11"1"0"                   12"                 30" Ski Butternut11"1"0"                   12"                 38" Blue Hills Ski Area11"1"0"                   12"                 60" Wachusett Mountain Ski Area11"1"0"                   12"                 48" Nashoba Valley10"2"0"                   12"                 51" Ski Ward10"1"0"                   11"                 40" 


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5                  Feb  6  Feb  7  Total Base Depth 
 Ski Sundown
12"1"0"                   13"                                  60"                  Mount Southington Ski Area
11"0"0"                   11"                                  57"                  Mohawk Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  72"                  Woodbury Ski Area
9"0"0"                   9"                                  40"                  


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5                  Feb  6  Feb  7  Total Base Depth 
 Holiday Mountain
13"0"0"                   13"                                  40"                  Belleayre
12"0"0"                   12"                                  65"                  Hunter Mountain
12"0"0"                   12"                                  100"                  Maple Ski Ridge
12"1"0"                   13"                                  77"                  Plattekill Mountain
12"0"0"                   12"                                  30"                  Windham Mountain
12"0"0"                   12"                                  60"                  Catamount
11"1"0"                   12"                                  36"                  Greek Peak
11"0"0"                   11"                                  36"                  Labrador Mt.
10"0"0"                   10"                                  40"                  Song Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  54"                  Toggenburg Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  30"                  Willard Mountain
10"1"0"                   11"                                  20"                  Bristol Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  62"                  Holiday Valley
10"0"0"                   10"                                  44"                  Holimont Ski Area
10"0"0"                   10"                                  36"                  Hunt Hollow Ski Club
10"0"0"                   10"                                  48"                  Mount Peter Ski Area
10"0"0"                   10"                                  52"                  Tuxedo Ridge at Sterling Forest
10"0"0"                   10"                                  30"                  Peek'n Peak
9"0"0"                   9"                                  40"                  Kissing Bridge
9"0"0"                   9"                                  48"                  Thunder Ridge
9"0"0"                   9"                                  45"                  West Mountain
9"1"0"                   10"                                  36"                  Royal Mountain Ski Area
9"1"0"                   10"                                  48"                  Buffalo Ski Club Ski Area
8"0"0"                   8"                                  42"                  Woods Valley Ski Area
8"1"0"                   9"                                  48"                  Brantling Ski Slopes
7"0"0"                   7"                                  27"                  Hickory Ski Center
7"1"0"                   8"                                  0"                  Oak Mountain
7"1"0"                   8"                                  36"                  Swain
7"0"0"                   7"                                  46"                  Gore Mountain
6"1"0"                   7"                                  27"                  


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Folks, this thing is MUCH BIGGER than what the models expected.*
> 
> The models basically called for a decent sized black lab, and a rottweiler is forming in the middle of the country
> 
> ...



So how much of a bump are we looking at?


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5                  Feb  6  Feb  7  Total Base Depth 
 Campgaw Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  48"                  Mountain Creek Resort
10"0"0"                   10"                                  42"                  The Hidden Valley Club
10"0"0"                   10"                                  28"                  


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Resorts                     Feb  5                  Feb  6  Feb  7  Total Base Depth 
 Elk Mountain Ski Resort
13"0"0"                   13"                                  60"                  Ski Denton
12"0"0"                   12"                                  12"                  Ski Sawmill
12"0"0"                   12"                                  24"                  Big Bear
11"0"0"                   11"                                  30"                  Blue Mountain Ski Area
11"0"0"                   11"                                  60"                  Big Boulder
10"0"0"                   10"                                  36"                  Montage Mountain
10"0"0"                   10"                                  64"                  Seven Springs
10"0"0"                   10"                                  48"                  Bear Creek Mountain Resort
10"0"0"                   10"                                  48"                  Eagle Rock
10"0"0"                   10"                                  50"                  Hidden Valley Resort
10"0"0"                   10"                                  44"                  Jack Frost
10"0"0"                   10"                                  36"                  Mount Pleasant of Edinboro
10"0"0"                   10"                                  20"                  Shawnee Mountain Ski Area
10"0"0"                   10"                                  60"                  Alpine Mountain
9"0"0"                   9"                                  42"                  Camelback Mountain Resort
9"0"0"                   9"                                  48"                  Spring Mountain Ski Area
9"0"0"                   9"                                  55"                  Whitetail Resort
9"0"0"                   9"                                  50"                  Blue Knob
9"0"0"                   9"                                  34"                  Liberty
9"0"0"                   9"                                  48"                  Roundtop Mountain Resort
9"0"0"                   9"                                  55"                  Tussey Mountain
9"0"0"                   9"                                  24"                  


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't tell me SNE is having a bad year any more!

Resorts
                     Feb  5                  Feb  6  Feb  7  Total Base Depth 
 Yawgoo Valley

12"0"0"                   12"                                  40" 


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Folks, this thing is MUCH BIGGER than what the models expected.*
> .



OK time to make a run on it.  And I don't mean to the grocery store, except maybe to load the vehicle with powerbars and gatorade.  
Let those snow haters watch "storm central" naseously repeat the same dreadful news over and over

T-5 hours to safari time!


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

...winter storm warning remains in effect from midnight tonight
to 6 pm est wednesday...

* locations...all of east central new york...southern vermont...
  Western massachusetts and northwest connecticut.

* hazard types...heavy snow.

* *snow accumulations... 8 to 12 inches of snow...with 12 to 15
  inches in the higher elevations of the eastern catskills...
  Berkshires and southern green mountains.*

* maximum snowfall rates...one inch per hour.

* timing...late tonight through wednesday.

* impacts...dangerous travel conditions late tonight through
  wednesday...especially the wednesday morning commute...possibly
  into the wednesday evening commute.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> OK time to make a run on it.  And I don't mean to the grocery store, except maybe to load the vehicle with powerbars and gatorade.
> Let those snow haters watch "storm central" naseously repeat the same dreadful news over and over
> 
> T-5 hours to safari time!



Bill:  I've been thinking of you the past couple of mornings as the howls of "no more snow" have gone up from the NYC media (WPIX - NY for 1).  I turned to my wife, who was rolling her eyes and told her its only going to get worse from here till spring.  LET IT SNOW BABY

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Poconos gets screwed (as usual).



6-10 predicted for CBK, on top of the 5 yesterday.  Any mixing is supposed to be light and short and I doubt will have much effect on the skiing.  Been a while since this happened and I gotta pinch myself to make sure its not a dream.  Rooting for those up north as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

Check this one out


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

And your usual lake effect snow...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> *6-10 predicted for CBK,* on top of the 5 yesterday.  Any mixing is supposed to be light and short and I doubt will have much effect on the skiing.  Been a while since this happened and I gotta pinch myself to make sure its not a dream.  Rooting for those up north as well.



Hopefully.  It's bigger than modeled so it's certainly possible (I'm not buying 10" for the Poconos though).  

But at this point, I'd be more worried about significant icing destroying the good conditions currently in the Poconos than any benefit of new snow.  The Poconos are dangerously close to the ice zone, and remember this thing has been moving more north than modeled.   HOPEFULLY it's also colder than modeled, which would move the entire r/s and ice lines farther south and leave the Pokes in safety.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

For example:






Way TOO close for comfort.  I want that to move south.  One thing that might help is that the models are blind to CAD.  So IMO I think this might look worse than reality will be and the Poconos will be spared, but it's worrisome.


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> Resorts                     Feb  5 Feb  6 Feb  7 TotalBase Depth Holiday Mountain13"0"0"                   13"                 40" Belleayre12"0"0"                   12"                 65" Hunter Mountain12"0"0"                   12"                 100" Maple Ski Ridge12"1"0"                   13"                 77" Plattekill Mountain12"0"0"                   12"                 30" Windham Mountain12"0"0"                   12"                 60" Catamount11"1"0"                   12"                 36" Greek Peak11"0"0"                   11"                 36" Labrador Mt.10"0"0"                   10"                 40" Song Mountain10"0"0"                   10"                 54" Toggenburg Mountain10"0"0"                   10"                 30" Willard Mountain10"1"0"                   11"                 20" Bristol Mountain10"0"0"                   10"                 62" Holiday Valley10"0"0"                   10"                 44" Holimont Ski Area10"0"0"                   10"                 36" Hunt Hollow Ski Club10"0"0"                   10"                 48" Mount Peter Ski Area10"0"0"                   10"                 52" Tuxedo Ridge at Sterling Forest10"0"0"                   10"                 30" Peek'n Peak9"0"0"                   9"                 40" Kissing Bridge9"0"0"                   9"                 48" Thunder Ridge9"0"0"                   9"                 45" West Mountain9"1"0"                   10"                 36" Royal Mountain Ski Area9"1"0"                   10"                 48" Buffalo Ski Club Ski Area8"0"0"                   8"                 42" Woods Valley Ski Area8"1"0"                   9"                 48" Brantling Ski Slopes7"0"0"                   7"                 27" Hickory Ski Center7"1"0"                   8"                 0" Oak Mountain7"1"0"                   8"                 36" Swain7"0"0"                   7"                 46" Gore Mountain6"1"0"                   7"                 27" 



These base depths are bogus.  How does Hunter have a 100" base when they've only had 50" of snow all season.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> These base depths are bogus. How does Hunter have a 100" base when they've only had 50" of snow all season.



In the East Coast base depths are next to meaningless.  There is too much variation from trail to trail, depending what has snowmaking, what has grooming, and the last time either was done.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 4, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> These base depths are bogus.  How does Hunter have a 100" base when they've only had 50" of snow all season.



They are counting the snow they made, not just natural.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Look how BIG this thing is.  Seriously, does this look anything like what was on the models all week?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Look how BIG this thing is.  Seriously, does this look anything like what was on the models all week?



What direction is the whole thing moving? Going to get more snow for Western Maine?


----------



## lerops (Feb 4, 2014)

That list also has the upper end of the base depth range. It is a useless number.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope this thing doesnt keep moving north, I was perfectly happy with the Catskills bullseye, but if this keeps up the way it is the bullseye will be north of that.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Look how BIG this thing is.  Seriously, does this look anything like what was on the models all week?



Damn!  This storm has been taking a BIG drink out of the Gulf of Mexico today for sure!!


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ... expect folks to increase snow totals this morning (if they havent already)



You called it OK.  Amounts went up quite nicely in northern Vermont.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope this thing doesnt keep moving north, I was perfectly happy with the Catskills bullseye, but if this keeps up the way it is the bullseye will be north of that.



I think the North trend has stopped.  Fox Boston has the low running out to sea after hitting the Penn/NY border.  Don't know if that will happen.  I think all of the models are coming into agreement on more north than earlier thought, but have stopped moving it north now.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

From http://www.alpinezone.com/weather/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> You called it OK.  Amounts went up quite nicely in northern Vermont.



You can just tell by looking at it on radar.  Thing's massively larger than what the models said would be = larger precipitation shield.  I just hope the north trend stops or Catskills will be more like 8" than 14".

Also, many of us now have to worry about a fairly major ice storm.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You can just tell by looking at it on radar.  Thing's massively larger than what the models said would be = larger precipitation shield.  I just hope the north trend stops or Catskills will be more like 8" than 14".



Sorry, rooting against you. Want a good dump up in Maine to open up the glades!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> From http://www.alpinezone.com/weather/
> 
> View attachment 10827



I expect to see some sweet videos from Magic!


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

Magic is right in the bullseye there. Looks like a great place to be.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

snow totals went up here! 8-14 inches now!

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=NHZ005&office=KGYX&etn=0004


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

This is projected snowfall rates in inches/hour via the RAP (a model you only look at when crap's basically about to be on top of you).  Cats/Berks is mayhem.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

trying to pack.  CAN'T FIND MY SNORKEL!


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is projected snowfall rates in inches/hour via the RAP (a model you only look at when crap's basically about to be on top of you).  Cats/Berks is mayhem.



I'm so excited I'm about to start drinking...


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmmm. Trying to decide on where to ski tomorrow. I'm staying a couple of miles from Attitash but Cannon is tempting.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm trying to convince Whaleback to open early tomorrow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

billski said:


> trying to pack.  CAN'T FIND MY SNORKEL!



Paper towel tubes and duct tape work in a pinch!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 4, 2014)

And boom goes the dynamite! Incredible snow growth in ski country too. These flakes will be massive up north.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Storm Saturday and Sunday too!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> And boom goes the dynamite! Incredible snow growth in ski country too. These flakes will be massive up north.



Need pics!


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

Second that - I heard it was ticking south again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure how talented this guy is, he's a hobbyist rather than a pro, but he is knowledgeable.  

He updated his map to include northern NE based on the larger storm.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 4, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Second that - I heard it was ticking south again.



Nope, north if anything.

Look at those squall lines ramming into the circulation down by the gulf coast. The sheer power of this storm right now far exceeds the depiction made by the models. Not sure how this translates to the coastal low, but I'll assume it means good things for us.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure how talented this guy is, he's a hobbyist rather than a pro, but he is knowledgeable.
> 
> He updated his map to include northern NE based on the larger storm.



No way this happens.  Large swath of 14-18?  4-6 on the cape!? Gimme a break.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Nope, north if anything.
> 
> Look at those squall lines ramming into the circulation down by the gulf coast. The sheer power of this storm right now far exceeds the depiction made by the models. Not sure how this translates to the coastal low, but I'll assume it means good things for us.



Thanks for the help


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2014)

this thing is off the friggin charts.  14-18 in so. vt. and hunter, 10-14 in metro boston.
I'm logging off.  I ain't never coming back!
go get yours!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2014)

Ice in Nj must be forecasted for bad all bus services for Coach Shirtline going from NJ to Nyc cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's a pro met who is out of consensus and is dialing WAY back on the snowfall totals.  

He's either going to look bad, or look like a genius.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here's a pro met who is out of consensus and is dialing WAY back on the snowfall totals.
> 
> He's either going to look bad, or look like a genius.



Boo this guy is a fraud!!


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Whaleback. ALWAYS on the 3-6 /8-12 line and gets fucked every time. Sorry for my language, but I swear to God this line happens every storm. Every. Single. One.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 4, 2014)

I move to mass this summer. You watch. The poundings will stop and move north.


----------



## jpg (Feb 4, 2014)

This storm will make for a great upcoming ski weekend!


----------



## HD333 (Feb 4, 2014)

Leaving for Okemo as soon as the wife gets home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks to me like he just dropped the northern areas down a bit.  8-12 is consistent with most forecasts for MA, central NH, and southern VT and NH.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

Leaving for Loon 8:30 - 9 pm.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably leaving in the morning before it gets going…they are saying its going to start around 4am…..Im packed and ready
will be on the road by 5 the latest heading to Cannon or BW to hit some glades !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Yet another map, this one for Cats and Poconos.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone venturing out tomorrow. ....be safe


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 4, 2014)

I will be at berkshire east at some point tomorrow! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## flightschool (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm reading about Big downward revisions on snowfall across the board.  any ideas why?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 4, 2014)

flightschool said:


> I'm reading about Big downward revisions on snowfall across the board.  any ideas why?



These are amateur mets and/or hobbyists. The NWS has actually raised totals in their last update.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> These are amateur mets and/or hobbyists. The NWS has actually raised totals in their last update.



Depends where.  For where I am in NJ they've lowered snow totals on the belief the storm is coming in warmer.

That said, this storm has been handled terribly by the long-range models, and the short-term models are a bit colder. 

 At this point, if the Catskills get 10" and I dont get a massive ice storm with loss of power for 3 days, I'll be happy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Because you can NEVER....... have too many map guesses.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

And another late entry..... This is from the guy who touched off the media snowpocalypse firestorm!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

What happened to everyone?  

Anyway...... here she comes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

They left to get ready for skiing


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What happened to everyone?



Crying about the bust for this weekend....


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> And another late entry..... This is from the guy who touched off the media snowpocalypse firestorm!



Just took this pic from Portland's Fox affiliate's 10pm news. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2014)

Edd said:


> Just took this pic from Portland's Fox affiliate's 10pm news.
> 
> View attachment 10830
> 
> ...



They have no clue still. Must all be rusty due to the boring winter. I've seen 3-12" in my area depending on the news network.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> *They have no clue still.* Must all be rusty due to the boring winter. *I've seen 3-12" in my area depending on the news network.*



This has been bizarre though.  Even the short-range models are flipping and flopping.  It's going north!  No, no, it's on the prior track.... it's going north again!!! No, no....it's WARMER......oops now it's COLDER...  All that has major implications. 

Just as soon as everyone was increasing snow totals up north, they started decreasing them again etc...  I'm not sure I've seen such model mayhem before.  Everyone has a different opinion of what's going to happen, and they're not crazy, just using different assumptions and logic.   It has certainly been interesting (and frustrating) following this one.

And I'm in a projected "ice epicenter", hopefully I have power when I wake up.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 4, 2014)

And I'm in a projected "ice epicenter", hopefully I have power when I wake up.[/QUOTE]


That was my biggest concern all day. With such close timming between storms, The trees still have a lot of snow on them , no chance to blow or melt off. Add more snow then frezzing rain.
I'm used to power outages and have a generator but haven't had to use it in winter for some time, this could get ugly.
I've been watching the radar for the last few hours.A scene from The "Mummy " comes to mind.
The sand head swallowing the airplane.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

Fortunately I'm right on the shore and it's looking like freezing rain to rain. No accumulation. I have to work tomorrow but I'm off early, getting packed and will head up early Thursday morning to beat the rush hour.
Its good thing I drive a Jeep! This is going to be AWESOME!   Yes, my snow hating friends are all bitching about the 2" of slush we are supposed to get tonight and tomorrow.  I will be leaving it behind to head north to enjoy a FOOT of the good stuff! 



billski said:


> ...winter storm warning remains in effect from midnight tonight
> to 6 pm est wednesday...
> 
> * locations...all of east central new york...southern vermont...
> ...


----------



## abc (Feb 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> They have no clue still. Must all be rusty due to the boring winter. I've seen 3-12" in my area depending on the news network.


Is it really that strange? 

It's a storm that packs lots of moisture, and there's cold air to make those moisture turn snow. Or ICE!

So either way, it's going to be messy for the coast. And where it doesn't turn into ice, there'll be tons of snow! Seems pretty straight forward to me.

What's NOT straight forward, of course, is where exactly the ice line is, because that affects the snow total. 

Though given the storm is already formed, I would have expected they can be a little bit more accurate. After all, whichever model that predicted the current track correctly should get more weight in predicting the next 12 hrs!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish it was coming in colder to make that sleet into snow. Plus, I like fluffy, not slushy.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 5, 2014)

Shaping up to be a good week. Storm finally about to hit New England with another on the way this Sunday! Keep on doing the snow dance.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What happened to everyone?
> 
> Anyway...... here she comes!!!!!!!!!!!



Im up…..where's the Snow ? Leaving Hudson NH in 15 minutes……….going north 
Hope it doesn't fizzle out...


----------



## Madroch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm up.. Car is warming... Headed north from ct.....


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Solid foot in Binghamton, NY and still snowing, nothing prior to 3AM. Halfway done shoveling, sick call made, heading to Greek Peak in about an hour, stoked!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> *Solid foot in Binghamton, NY* and still snowing, nothing prior to 3AM. Halfway done shoveling, sick call made, heading to Greek Peak in about an hour, stoked!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Holy crap!   And it's going to keep snowing for a while yet there.  Have fun.

Personally I'm just glad I woke up with electricity here.


EDIT:  Everything looks still right on tap for the Cats.  And I think the Poconos were spared the worst of the sleet and got mostly snow.  They were tip-toeing right near the snow/sleet line.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2014)

Got about 4" here already.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

About six here

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 5, 2014)

Ripping. About 5 inches in 2.5 hours!

That "lull" over Western NY is actually a product of the Buffalo radar being down for today. In fact it's still ripping all the way back there!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't been outside yet, but it looks to be about 4", with a nice fun coating of ice on top.


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2014)

Looked like 3 in Bartlett, NH when I left this morning. I'm at Cannon now and it looks like 2 inches and snowing very steady.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2014)

Gone from 4" to close to 8 in the last hour. Really coming down. Dropped the kids off at the babysitter so I can work from home in peace. Lots of roads unplowed still and it was fun surfing the car around.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Platty has 8" so far.....* 




			'P O W D E R   D A I Z E' OPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

*


> We're  calling it for Thursday!  We recieved 8" as of 9am with snow expected  to con tinue throughout the day with up to 15" possible by storm end  tonight.  We'll be skiing/riding Thursday  8:45am-4:15pm with 100%  POWDER  out on the Platty slopes for Thursday
> Don't miss the BEST SNOWFALL OF THE SEASON!!!!!!!


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 5, 2014)

We have about 4 inches and counting here at whaleback. Heaviest snow due to arrive from 10 am through this afternoon.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 5, 2014)

Had about 3"/3.5" on my car when I got out to it at about 8:00 this morning... Not the worlds best drive to the office, but it wasn't that bad. Coming down pretty good here in Woburn at the current time.

Wish I was skiing, though...

I picked the wrong week to cut over to a new phone system.


----------



## Tin (Feb 5, 2014)

Some dry pockets working into the CT River area of VT and NH and the Berkshires. At about 5" here and been sleeting for well over an hour.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2014)

Patio furniture shot:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 5, 2014)

Radar looks like its starting to pick up over NH and VT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2014)

6 to 8 here at Crotched.  Hopefully we get another 6 or so as the lower mountain glades are still pretty boney


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoa, it has picked up here at Cannon. Coming down harder. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 5, 2014)

Close to a foot in Albany. Any word on what Sugarloaf is getting out of this?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 5, 2014)

Reports of 5-7 inches in Stoweland. I would expect Sugarloaf to be around 6-7 inches when the storm ends.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Platty reported 12 inches down and still snowing at 1pm.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 5, 2014)

Saddleback just reported 4" down up there


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2014)

Light snow and winding down around here. Not counting on much more accumulation.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 5, 2014)

10 in western CT above I-84 with a layer of ice on top.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 5, 2014)

So the place to be tomorrow sounds like magic?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Platty reported 12 inches down and still snowing at 1pm.



Will I see you on the hill tomorrow I hope.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nashoba Valley...hope they keep that cat away from those bumps.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Will I see you on the hill tomorrow I hope.



I have to work.

I'll be at Plattekill all weekend though.  Cant wait!


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> So the place to be tomorrow sounds like magic?


probably... be prepared for a testosterone-laden chop a thon starting at the bell.  By 10:30 they will have toasted the east side.  It happens everwhere...


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got in from Mt.S.   If you like fresh pow groomed to its finest, get out tomorrow.  Like most anywhere that got snow.    It will be perfect for the groomers.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

billski said:


> probably... be prepared for a testosterone-laden chop a thon starting at the bell.  By 10:30 they will have toasted the east side.  It happens everwhere...



Sheesh someone doesn't like ungroomed huh?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

billski said:


> *If you like fresh pow groomed to its finest*



Like?

_*LIKE*_ you say?

It should be punishable with death.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 5, 2014)

Loon was excellent.  6-7" of light soft powder when I expected wet and heavy


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sheesh someone doesn't like ungroomed huh?



I don't think that is true. Last time I skied with Bill we hit Witch to a very thwacky Black Line lol.


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Loon was excellent.  6-7" of light soft powder when I expected wet and heavy



Good to hear. It's either that or SR for me tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sheesh someone doesn't like ungroomed huh?


  where did you read that?   What I'm saying (guess I don't talk so well any more) is that the conditions will be perfect tomorrow for groomed fresh pow.  That takes nothing away from ungroomed.  I made that remark for those who prefer groomers.   I'm an equal-opportunity basher and promoter!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have to work.
> 
> I'll be at Plattekill all weekend though.  Cant wait!



Have a great time there. Will leave some snow for you up in the Pond lol.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Have a great time there. *Will leave some snow for you up in the Pond* lol.



Gee, thanks.

At least do me a favor and start some good moguls skier's left on Blockbuster.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 5, 2014)

Ladies and gentleman, with the 8" of new snow today, my stake has made it to the promised land and is reading 13" of snow on the ground.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ladies and gentleman, with the 8" of new snow today, my stake has made it to the promised land and is reading 13" of snow on the ground.



We only got 3" before the changeover.  You're ahead of NJ now.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> We only got 3" before the changeover.  You're ahead of NJ now.



The balance to the force has finally been restored.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> my stake has made it to the promised land and is reading 13" of snow on the ground.



The Lexington stake is at 9". 
Half-shoveled after a pow day too. 

 Just sayin'


----------

